# SBMA (Subic Freeport) Area



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

The wife and I just returned from a month long stay but spent most of our time in Pangasinan (near Alaminos/Dasol). We did get to spend a few days in SBMA which I found absolutely incredible. Took a little cruise around Binictican, Kalayaan and the other housing areas. 

My perspective at this point is in the province, we will never be able to ebb the constant tide of visitors to the house. Family was great and left us a good bit of privacy but.....and it's a big BUT, friends and extended family were always at the house. 

6 AM - check
Noon - check
10 PM - check
*There were 27 people at the house at 6 AM on our departure day (all hoping for a send off gift)

Every day. It started to wear on all of us a bit as the vacation wasn't really a vacation. There was no time to walk around in your skivvies and enjoy a peaceful sunrise or sunset over the South China Sea.

So, my question is this; how is it to live in say Roosevelt, Naparing, Pinulot, Castillejos, Hermosa or another area fairly close to SBMA?

The rental costs in SBMA itself are fairly prohibitive as many places are asking almost $1,000 USD per month. I've checked condos, apartments, and homes but there's not much wiggle room. If I wanted that, I'd move to the panhandle of Florida and not have to deal with the BS that happens while living in another country but I do enjoy the kindness and culture in the PI.

Baretto is too full of foreigners for me and further out in Zambales (San Antonio, San Narciso) is like the wild west in my opinion. Angeles might be an option but a 10 minute ride to SM Olongapo or Harbor Point is pretty attractive.


Any input or feedback is much appreciated and I will probably add to this thread but figured I'd start it off as best I know. Thanks. Anything you can offer as far as living, shopping, visiting the VA (in Manila), dental care, etc would be much appreciated.

We have two houses up in coastal Pangasinan with great views and about 15 acres of space but I'm leery of moving onto the same property as the rest of the tribe. Sum bitches come out of the Mountains on an hourly basis. 

I know that walking around and doing a personal inquiry is preferable but everything I see on OLX is cost prohibitive and doesn't even warrant an inquiry. 

Oh, for the record, I'd like to be in a big enough town/village to have Little League baseball and or soccer for my 10 year old.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Amazing what a locked gate can do for you and then gates around every entrance door, they work I had the same issues, it got so bad for us that the wife friends would walk into our bedroom...Lol, plus the other issue is you'll need to get your wife on-board with the changes and respect to your privacy, so if the wife won't cooperate it doesn't matter where you live it'll always be a challenge.

Visitors allowed but still make an outside patio spot and somehow keep them out of your house by installing gates inside the house, I had to do this to keep visitor kids and in-laws from running upstairs, I'm not kidding and I am very serious, it won't matter where you live it's gonna be a challenge unless steps are taken to keep out the undisciplined human traffic.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

"undisiplined" is how my Filipina refers to her fellow countrymen(and Women) after living in the states for a couple years & then coming back here.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Back To Topic Of SBMA*

Guys, the cultural thoughts and ideas expressed here are great. At the same time, the thread topic is finding a place to live and life in SBMA.

Please feel free to start a thread on that topic but I need to redirect this thread back to SBMA and I'll close this thread for an hour or so for everyone to read this notice.



Thanks

Jet Lag


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for unlocking this Jet. I thought to add that I've looked at most areas within and think I remember hearing chatter about break ins happening near the Kalaklan area (west side of SBMA).

My in laws live in Naparing and have never had any issues until the mayor was kind enough to petition the gubment about a retention wall after the flooding a few years back. Well, this wall along the river has a flat surface on top so you can walk it, it also has steps from nearly every property to allow you on top of it and down the river side. Since the retaining wall has been in place, my BIL has lost a couple of ducks and about 20 chickens. He figures it's from teenagers going along it looking for something to pilfer, even in Naparing. As a positive note, he also said that the new mayor of Happy Valley has closed all of the videoke's that used to cater to Filipinos working at Hanjin. He said it's safer than it used to be.

I guess my questions pertain to safety, sense of community, crime, commute into Olongapo, Angeles and Manila. If it had to be done all over again, would you choose the same or consider elsewhere?

Any ideas on how willing these villas/hotels are in SBMA to work with long term leases and price changes?

The SM in Olongapo, do they have fresh cow's milk? That powdered stuff or re-constituted junk doesn't cut it. If not, is it available in Angeles?

Thanks.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> The wife and I just returned from a month long stay but spent most of our time in Pangasinan (near Alaminos/Dasol). We did get to spend a few days in SBMA which I found absolutely incredible. Took a little cruise around Binictican, Kalayaan and the other housing areas.
> 
> My perspective at this point is in the province, we will never be able to ebb the constant tide of visitors to the house. Family was great and left us a good bit of privacy but.....and it's a big BUT, friends and extended family were always at the house.
> 
> ...


I love my community...just far enough and close enough...I don't allow family leaches...but I don't have family leeches..I have great family.it's not Filipino ,culture..it's your house,be men and own it. We have perfect mix of foreign and Filipinos....safe too


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> "undisiplined" is how my Filipina refers to her fellow countrymen(and Women) after living in the states for a couple years & then coming back here.
> 
> Fred


Mine too


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Our barungy is further inland than roosevelt, we are part of Hermosa but just off the highway outside Dinalupihan. Subic is about half an hour with San Fanando about one and a half hours, massive SM there and an S & R. Harbour Point in Subic is very good and easy to get to. Our place is rural but with easy access to Manila if needed. More flights into Clark is also a, bonus.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> I love my community...just far enough and close enough...I don't allow family leaches...but I don't have family leeches..I have great family.it's not Filipino ,culture..it's your house,be men and own it. We have perfect mix of foreign and Filipinos....safe too


Where are you at now? I thought you had recently moved from Pundaquit just before you went stateside.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Our barungy is further inland than roosevelt, we are part of Hermosa but just off the highway outside Dinalupihan. Subic is about half an hour with San Fanando about one and a half hours, massive SM there and an S & R. Harbour Point in Subic is very good and easy to get to. Our place is rural but with easy access to Manila if needed. More flights into Clark is also a, bonus.


Hi Gary, we attended a birthday celebration just outside of Naparing to the south side of SLX. On the way into town was an informative sign, project of the Mayor etc. it said Hermosa, Mabiga. 

I thought about you being in Hermosa but my BIL informed me that there was another Hermosa, Bataan on the east side of Bamban.

The celebration was all the way past the elementary school, near the end of the road.

I like the location, slower pace of life and ease of access to everything but I wonder about the *safety & security*, reliability of power and internet?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Sorry lefties, I just saw your post about Castillejos and rain season.

:doh:


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Where are you at now? I thought you had recently moved from Pundaquit just before you went stateside.


Scasti


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Where are you at now? I thought you had recently moved from Pundaquit just before you went stateside.


Been. In casti several yrs.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

This thread doesn't have to ummmph to make it very long. So, how about around Clark or Angeles? Do you get a bunch of negative BS living in that area? I know that many expats live there and many are primarily there for the sex trade but I'm not interested in that. I have one more woman than I'd prefer (my wife). 

While I'm not eager to move to a city of nearly 400K people, it may meet the needs as I want milk, reliable electric, security and ease of access to all places including Manila, the Boondocks and an international airport. The plant at Sual in Pangasinan still provides the electric, yes?

For Angeles, I'm thinking up near Clark Field as it seems to be more in nature without the logging and land raping that has taken place.

Thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

UltraFJ40 said:


> This thread doesn't have to ummmph to make it very long. So, how about around Clark or Angeles? Do you get a bunch of negative BS living in that area? I know that many expats live there and many are primarily there for the sex trade but I'm not interested in that. I have one more woman than I'd prefer (my wife).
> 
> While I'm not eager to move to a city of nearly 400K people, it may meet the needs as I want milk, reliable electric, security and ease of access to all places including Manila, the Boondocks and an international airport. The plant at Sual in Pangasinan still provides the electric, yes?
> 
> ...


Am taking care of my youngest daughter that is not feeling well at the moment. When my wife gets home about 10:30am local time I'll send you a PM with info.
Be sure your settings in your profile allow you to receive PM's.

Jet Lag


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Roosevelt is near the Tipo and Kalayaan gates to SBMA but water supply is questionable specifically on those new housing complexes near Tipo.

Gordon Heights in Olongapo is a good place to look into. Lots of nice for rent houses and tall walls


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

One thing to remember is that parts of Olongapo are prone to flooding as well as Dinalupihan.

If you purchase a long term leasehold rights for one of the houses in Subic it can average out much lower than $1000/mo. Example, a lot of the houses in Binictican are going for $120-130,000 fora 40+ year lease. At $130,000, that averages out to $270/mo. You also have the option of selling your leasehold rights should things not work out. 

It's best to search in person for houses for rent/sale. Everything on the internet is usually cost prohibitive for short and long term prices.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

UltraFJ40 said:


> This thread doesn't have to ummmph to make it very long. So, how about around Clark or Angeles? Do you get a bunch of negative BS living in that area? I know that many expats live there and many are primarily there for the sex trade but I'm not interested in that. I have one more woman than I'd prefer (my wife).
> 
> While I'm not eager to move to a city of nearly 400K people, it may meet the needs as I want milk, reliable electric, security and ease of access to all places including Manila, the Boondocks and an international airport. The plant at Sual in Pangasinan still provides the electric, yes?
> 
> ...


I have a place near Clark, it's actually in Angeles but I prefer to say near Clark, because as soon as you say to someone you live in Angeles you get classed as a sex tourist. I wonder if you get classed as a gambler if you told people you live in Vegas?

I like it there, we're an hour away from the in-laws, 10 minutes from NLEX, Clark airport and the local SM. No problems with water or electric, our house is in a secure sub division with 24/7 security and CCTV. Have a drive round and check out the sub divisions, some are not as secure as they like to think.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks guys, that's great info.

Galactic, I never really considered Gordon Heights but cruising around on Google Streetview it looks exceptionally clean.

Jon1, I was just reading yesterday that because of the recent heavy rains, Hermosa had waist high water in many area because of runoff. The lease deal makes much more sense financially. Especially if the lease can be sold at a higher price in four or five years time. Do you know if this is allowed or what kind of restrictions are in place?

Within a 15 - 30 minute area of Olongapo, are there any areas that are definitely on your "I will never live there" list? Either because of crime, flooding, traffic etc?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

SimonAngeles said:


> I have a place near Clark, it's actually in Angeles but I prefer to say near Clark, because as soon as you say to someone you live in Angeles you get classed as a sex tourist. I wonder if you get classed as a gambler if you told people you live in Vegas?
> 
> I like it there, we're an hour away from the in-laws, 10 minutes from NLEX, Clark airport and the local SM. No problems with water or electric, our house is in a secure sub division with 24/7 security and CCTV. Have a drive round and check out the sub divisions, some are not as secure as they like to think.


Thanks Simon. I know exactly what you're talking about. We still have some stuff in Costa Rica which is only a 2.5 hour flight from Miami. As soon as I mention going there, the guys faces light up and the wive's develop an unfriendly scowl.

:eyebrows:


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Thanks guys, that's great info.
> 
> Galactic, I never really considered Gordon Heights but cruising around on Google Streetview it looks exceptionally clean.
> 
> ...


Bare in mind somewhere like Hermosa is a very big area comprising of several barungys.Our one of Bacong is on the Dinilupihan Olongapo road and is as close to Olongapo as it is to Hermosa town.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Jon1, I was just reading yesterday that because of the recent heavy rains, Hermosa had waist high water in many area because of runoff. The lease deal makes much more sense financially. Especially if the lease can be sold at a higher price in four or five years time. Do you know if this is allowed or what kind of restrictions are in place?


You can resell the leasehold rights at any time after purchase. The SBMA charges a 5% fee per sale which is negotiable between seller and buyer who pays it. The lease can be solely in a foreigner's name. So far the prices have been going up steadily the last 5 years. I purchased my lease for $100,000 in 2011 (it originally leased for 50 years in 2004 for $28,000, the next buyer got it for $78,000 in 2008). There has to be a cap on the value sometime. Right now, the last word that i got was that all of the initial leases have been sold. So now it is a matter of finding someone willing to sell. OnMyWay rented short term for a couple of years until he found the house that met his budget and needs. If your long term lease gets down to 25 years, you can purchase another 25 years to make it more marketable at sell time.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Jon, thank you for that detail. It is certainly good knowledge to have.

As far as pricing goes, the only end is when you run out of potential investors. In my area, many 1,000 square foot condos start about $250K and go upwards of 500K nowadays. Let's hope that the Phil government can devise a strategy to attract foreign investment from both individuals and businesses.

The geographic location certainly makes it attractive within the region.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

There is constant investment in the Freeport area. Every year you see some type of business expansions or new establishments. Now if they could only keep up with the road maintenance.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been in the Freeport for 3 years now and there is a lot of activity, not all of which residents appreciate. Tourism is booming but for me it is not that great a place for true resort style beach tourism. However, we get a lot Manila weekenders that fuel the tourism. Car ownership is booming around the Philippines too, and Subic is a reasonable getaway distance from Manila. A lot of people come to shop at the duty free places.

Like you, I visited the Freeport and visited the old Navy neighborhoods. I knew that was where I needed to be as I can't tolerate a lot of noise, etc. As Jon said, the long term leases are the way to go if you are going to be permanently here. You need to rent for while until you know you want to stay and to allow time to find the right lease to buy. You can find a nice place to rent for p30,000 (about usd 640). I think I know of one right now. 3 br, 2.5 ba townhouse, lots of storage, built in the 80s. I used to live in one just like it and they are really nice when fixed up.

For the long term lease purchases, prices are all over the place, so patience is required. There are some that still need a total renovation of the house. Others are completely renovated with all modern conveniences. I bought kind of in the middle. Ours was expanded and has a new roof about 10 years ago, but we still have a lot of work to do to make it like we want it.

I have heard negative comments about long term leases, but they are not a bad deal compared to actually owning a lot and house. A foreigner can't own a house and lot but can own the lease. In Subic Freeport, there are a limited amount of residential leases, so supply is limited, thus pressuring the prices as long as the economy is good. What you actually do own are the rights to the property for X number of years, and you can sell those rights at whatever the market will bear. You pay for improvements but that should increase the value of your lease.

When amortized out of the life of the long term lease, I pay about $280 a month. That is a bit misleading if you take the long term view. It is much less. For instance, if you buy a long term lease on a brand new refurbished modern house here, you might pay p 7 million (just say usd 150,000) for a 45 year lease. (I'm making up numbers for example only). Amortized over 45 years that is about $277 a month. However, if you decide to sell in 10 years and the market price at least its $150,000 value with no appreciation, you basically lived there free for 10 years. It is not quite that simple but gives you an idea.

There are some really nice homes here so it should help your value if you buy in a nicer area. The house (lease) next to us is probably worth 15-20 million pesos so I hope that will help my value in the long run!

Historically they have not allowed empty space to have new structures built, but they have approved a few new ones recently. There is a 6 unit luxury condo / townhouse being built. Each unit will have it's own small pool. Should be perfect for rich Manila buyers and I would expect them to sell for upwards of 10 million each.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> ....


Thank you for that detailed bit of info. With you and Jon chiming in, it helps me make sense of an all out investment (long term lease). It seems to be the most feasible ($$$) way to consider living in SBMA. 

Now I can sensibly make a comparison of it and other areas nearby.

:juggle:

Again, thank you all for your insight.


----------

